# My efforts over the last week or so



## Teflon (Nov 3, 2006)

Spent the last week or so getting my Baby ready for a car show on Sunday. :buffer:

Work completed so far:


Paintwork washed, clayed, polished, and waxed with Collinite 476s;
Wheel arches, flexible brake hoses, brake back plates, cleaned and dressed;
Wheels cleaned and waxed (front & back);
Calipers and hubs rubbed down and re-painted;
Wipers & front scuttle removed for deep cleaning and dressing, and to give better access to awkward areas in engine bay;
Door shuts and hinges cleaned and waxed;
All glass cleaned;
"Nooks & crannies" in engine bay cleaned;
Interior valeted

Still got a few bits and bobs to sort, mostly engine bay related as there are a few areas that are quite difficult to access properly, plus the chrome grill to be put on.

A few random photos:













































































































She's a 14 yr old daily driver, though I will admit she's stayed firmly on my drive for the last week whilst being detailed. Sadly, I can't do much to make most of the underside look nice, as I had her rust proofed some years ago, and everything is covered in a thick layer of black Waxoyl. Not pretty, but at least she's protected from the elements.

Now, you watch it rain for the rest of the summer. :devil::

Cliff


----------



## Mart987 (Apr 13, 2017)

Cracking job, the engine bay looks fantastic what products did you use?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looks to have come up really well and you can certainly see / appreciate the effort put in...

With regards to rain for the rest of summer - more likely rain tonight


----------



## Teflon (Nov 3, 2006)

Mart911 said:


> Cracking job, the engine bay looks fantastic what products did you use?


Cheers.  Engine bay is mainly the result of Brasso, wire wool, and trim dressing. I did it bit by bit over a number of years, so now it doesn't take too much effort to get it looking nice.



Andyblue said:


> Looks to have come up really well and you can certainly see / appreciate the effort put in...........


Thanks. I thought it looked good too, until I saw the BMW here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=394978

Talk about bought down to earth with a bump.  Room for improvement on mine seeing that.


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

Lovely motor mate and some hard work has gone into that !

I always liked the Rover 75 but my old man (rip) was a line supervisor at Longbridge so we were always Rover fans

My first car was a tahiti blue Rover 111 Kensington and i loved it - Ace car buddy


----------



## Teflon (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words. :thumb:

Cliff


----------



## bibby142 (Jun 3, 2016)

Absolutely stunning. If only I had the patience to achieve results like that. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

That's probably the cleanest 75 I've ever seen. Great job


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

That car is a credit to you bud, the finish and condition look amazing and your camera skills are top notch. Great


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Wow
That's amazing
Cleaner than showroom 
And what a colour too



Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Absolute minter!


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

That is extremely impressive. Clearly a lot of hard work gone into that. Brilliant. 

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Teflon (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks guys, she does scrub up well for an old girl.  The comments are very much appreciated by the way, makes all the work seem a little more worth it.  

Cliff


----------



## padhinbed (Sep 2, 2016)

stunning, always had a soft spot for the larger rovers.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

You must deserve some award for all your hard work, thank you sharing your impeccably clean Rover in such amazing condition, can't be too many left now.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Beautiful, you have done a fantastic job, better than new.

Great photos too.

Rob


----------



## RonanF (Mar 27, 2016)

Christ that's clean!!

It's a credit to you.


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Fantastic work and excellent photos.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Very cool, I've got a soft spot for Rovers having (and loved) a 200 series coupe tomcat for 5 years. 

It wasn't all plain sailing, after all it was a Rover but I took care of it all the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

I've always had a soft spot for these, albeit in the estate guise, your's is truly a credit to you.


----------



## The Thong (Apr 20, 2017)

Teflon said:


> Spent the last week or so getting my Baby ready for a car show on Sunday. :buffer:
> 
> Work completed so far:
> 
> ...


That's quality, it looks great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

That is stunning, I love the colour very much, what colour is it? And to top it all off loving the wood trim and engine bay, a real credit to detailing world. You deserve a big beer on me. &#55356;&#57210;


----------



## Teflon (Nov 3, 2006)

Loving the comments guys, really pleased you appreciate my work - many thanks! :thumb:



Soul boy 68 said:


> That is stunning, I love the colour very much, what colour is it? And to top it all off loving the wood trim and engine bay, a real credit to detailing world.


Cheers, the colour is "Lagoon Supertallic". It was on of MG Rovers "monogram" colours that were done to order. They only made 6 Rover 75 saloons in this particular colour, and mine is the only right hand drive 2.0 V6. 

Cliff


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Very nicely detailed and in great condition; really unusual colour too. I had an MG ZR years ago, although I didn't really get on with it, the clutch on the 1.4 k-series engine drove me mad - I believe the V6s are a good engine. The 75 certainly aren't to everybody's taste but they do have a sense of occasion about them inside I think - retro but quite smart.


----------



## NeoEvo8 (May 14, 2017)

Excellent work. Looks great and that colour is stunning. 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

thats awesome


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I love those, and you've done an absolutely amazing job, Cliff. The engine bay is simply incredible, as is the rest of the car. Great photos too btw. 

Thanks for sharing.

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Teflon (Nov 3, 2006)

Very much appreciated folks.

Cliff


----------



## Lugy (Nov 4, 2009)

Looks great! Love the colour too, reminds me of the old Kingfisher blue!


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

That is what this site is all about, the appreciation of a clean car anyone can make a new car shine that is a labour of love. My uncle has a Daimler, that thing was so clean it was like new at the age of 8 he showed me how to close the door, seemingly I required this knowledge....lol.

Cliff a great testament to your dedication and skill, long may that continue.

John Tht.


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2007)

Not a fan of the car but your work looks amazing


----------



## Teflon (Nov 3, 2006)

Dan said:


> Not a fan of the car ......


 *WHAT!!*:doublesho

Just kidding, I know the '75 isn't to everyones taste - I've been told that it's called a Rover 75 because it's for folk who are over 75! :lol: . I'm getting old, so I'm allowed to love them! (not that old though).  Oh, and thanks for the kind words re my work, much appreciated. 

I feel that I ought to be putting a few "thanks" on peoples posts for all the nice things you guys have said, but sadly, I don't seem to have a "thanks" button.  I'm guessing that you have to make a certain number of posts before it appears?

Anyhow, thanks again folks, it really is appreciated - makes it worthwhile posting up the photos.  :thumb:

Cliff


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi Cliff from a fellow R75 owner.

I think I'll take lessons from you in how to make her look .

Absolutely gorgeous, what attention to detail.

For those who know I've a Mazda 2 I've very recently acquired a beautiful Copperleaf red Rover 75 saloon. Photos coming soon. :thumb:

Maybe we can gang up on Dan and educate him......

With respect.

Andy.

PS The Thanks button arrives after you've made a number of posts - I think it's 20?


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Thats one clean looking 75 you have there mate, and having seen 75's roll off the production line (Work Experience) I can honestly say its better than new!


----------



## Teflon (Nov 3, 2006)

AndyN01 said:


> ............. I've very recently acquired a beautiful Copperleaf red Rover 75 saloon. Photos coming soon. :thumb:.........


That's a stunning colour, one of the best in my view. :thumb:



AndyN01 said:


> Maybe we can gang up on Dan and educate him......


You can hold him whilst I throw Werthers Originals at him and slap him with my flat cap. :lol:



BrummyPete said:


> Thats one clean looking 75 you have there mate, and having seen 75's roll off the production line (Work Experience) I can honestly say its better than new!


Cheers. That work experience must have been fun. 

Cliff


----------



## KRM (Jan 7, 2017)

Wow, really amazing! The car looks even better then when she was delivered 14 years ago. Great job!


----------



## threadbear (Apr 13, 2012)

Fantastic work on your 75! Never heard of using Brasso in the engine bay. Does the job though. Excellent work!


----------



## youngwangie (Oct 9, 2016)

WOW . Can't compare it to the BMW 135 as your's is 13 year's older. You Have done a cracking job. BE Proud fella Be Proud


----------

